# VAC Minister: staff will look at cases of denied benefits



## blackberet17 (28 Jan 2015)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/veterans-minister-says-staff-will-look-at-cases-of-benefits-being-denied/article22681396/



> Canada’s new Minister of Veterans Affairs says he wants the staff in his department to look closely at situations in which benefits have been unfairly denied to former military personnel and to learn what they could have done better.
> 
> Erin O’Toole, who was appointed to the cabinet earlier this month after Julian Fantino was demoted for his handling of the file, told reporters on Wednesday that his department is working to rectify problems highlighted in an Auditor-General’s report last fall that looked at mental health services for vets.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2015)

> .... When reporters asked him on Wednesday to explain why he believes that lawsuit is worth fighting, he said he did not want to comment on matters before the court. “But I will just say this,” said Mr. O’Toole, “that it’s the first matter that I looked into as minister.”


And I don't see any news stories saying the Government is withdrawing the action, so ....


----------



## blackberet17 (29 Jan 2015)

Sir Robert Borden, in the House of Commons,, 18 May 1917:



> . . . . I have been somewhat in the midst of things at the front, yet I feel that I cannot realize what the life in the trenches means, though I know that I can realize it better than those who have not been as near to the front as I have been. I bring back to the people of Canada from these men a message that they need our help, that they need to be supported, that they need to be sustained, that reinforcements must be sent to them. Thousands of them have made the supreme sacrifice for our liberty and preservation. Common gratitude, apart from all other considerations, should bring the whole force of this nation behind them. I have promised, in so far as I am concerned, that this help shall be given. I should feel myself unworthy of the responsibility devolving upon me if I did not fulfil that pledge. I bring a message from them, yes, a message also from the men in the hospitals, who have come back from the very valley of the shadow of death, many of them maimed for life. I saw one of them who had lost both legs pretty well up to the hip and he was as bright, as cheerful, as brave, and as confident of the future as any one of the members of this House  --  a splendid, brave, boy. But, is there not some other message? Is there not a call to us from those who have passed beyond the shadow into the light of perfect day, from those who have fallen in France and in Belgium, from those who have died that Canada may live  --  is there not a call to us that their sacrifice shall not be in vain?



However, it was regarding conscription.

Sigh, search continues for that elusive speech from Sir Borden...


----------

